# A couple VOXOS demos



## stevemazzaro (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Guys,

So I just purchased VOXOS and created a few demos for you to listen to.

The first track is from the Angels and Demons movie (by ear):


http://stevemazzaro.com/Angels%20And%20Demons%20-%20160BPM%20FINAL.mp3


The second track is a composition by me:

http://stevemazzaro.com/DemoFINAL.mp3

Hope you guys enjoy this!


-Steve Mazzaro


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 6, 2010)

Did you write both of them or just one? Which would you like to hear critiques of?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, I really only posted these to show everyone what VOXOS can do. I wasn't sure if this was the right page.

Regardless, I wrote the second piece, but both were mock-uped by me.


----------



## Ginharbringer (Oct 7, 2010)

I see.

Well the first one is somewhat lacking in energy (despite all the activity.. just listen to it for a few minutes), but mainly, it doesn't really showcase the voices very well.. especially the vocal staccatos... I dunno...

I actually like your piece better, but work on the voices! Many times I just hear vocal sections floating out there in space and it never sounds like a choir. Using a choir is extremely difficult, not because of arranging, but because the choir has special qualities to it.. you can't just use it as another instrument. Find the special qualities that the human voice can give to music.

I have no idea if this was what you were looking for...

Michael


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 7, 2010)

It does. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## jpjoe (Oct 7, 2010)

Thx for posting this !!
the first track : i gotta say that for a mockup BY EAR....pretty darn good job !! but i agree with ginharbringer on the choir.
the second track : Pretty nice too!
:D


----------



## Hal (Oct 7, 2010)

VERY nice the angels and deamons one was very intersting to hear mock uped like this 
where does the strings come from in the first ?

your composition is great too a mix between Alexander desplat theme Elfman choirs and powell orchestra  where does the trumpets come from ?


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 11, 2010)

---


----------



## stevemazzaro (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your comments! I'm glad you've enjoyed them!

As far as the choir in the angels and demons track goes - I believe actually hans used his sampled choir. If you listen to the original track, it also doesn't sound live. 

Regarding the other samples used, it's a mixture of cinesample, tonehammer, EWQL, vsl, lass, project sam, etc. Doubling multiple libraries is key to getting a great mock-up.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Oct 12, 2010)

Specifically what patches of brass were used? it's the best mockup i've heard for a while. I think it's original too.


----------



## impressions (Oct 13, 2010)

wowo..what energies! great stuff, very hard to tell if its a mock up or real players, and i sincerely loved the over dramatic ending-that's how big epic orchestration should end.


----------



## JBacal (Oct 13, 2010)

Well done on your demo. Sounds excellent!

Best,
Jay


----------



## johan25 (Nov 25, 2010)

great mockup, simply amazing !!!


----------



## Ed (Nov 27, 2010)

As I have been listening to more and more demos for VOXOS something is clear, VOXOS does angelic very very well and legato too. But aggressive stuff just sounds weak. I dont happen to care because Requiem gives me aggressive and much more besides. 

Requiem and VOXOS = probably a perfect combination

Good mockup btw! I would never have the patience. I really like the second track too! What other samples did you use for the brass?


----------



## stevenson-again (Dec 3, 2010)

i really like these. both cues are great but if the second is an orginal i think its fantastic.

i would be interested to know what sort of effect you got by putting a little exciter and maybe some compression on the choir and giving it waaay more reverb. so that the staccato forte's ring on. make sure the exciter or the hi eq lift or what ever is before the reverb though.


----------



## Frank Luchs (Dec 4, 2010)

http://stevemazzaro.com/DemoFINAL.mp3

I very much like the abrupt change at about 0.55 where the single voice sings in c-major while the string sequence just before was in c-minor.
Nice effect!
The sound seems sometimes a bit clipped or too hard mixed to me.


----------

